# Levels in NIC



## Hyatt101 (Oct 9, 2012)

So, I love my NIC cage, but I really wish the levels were bigger. The problem was, I just used grids for the levels, and then I'm gonna put something over grids, but since i jsut ziptied the grids, they needed something to support them from underneath so that when a rabbit went on, it wouldn't fall. So, we put another grid vertically, attaching it to where the 2 grids (level) met, and then attaching it to the ground. Super confusing, i know, maybe pics will help. if you managed to understand this jumble, is there a way i can extend levels WITHOUT having to put another vertical grid down? i;ll post pics, because i got confused just reading what I wrote!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 9, 2012)

I use wooded dowels to support levels. The 1" or 1 1/4" thick ones work well. Cutting it an inch or 2 longer than the level is good. Just zip tie it under the level and it is pretty sturdy.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 9, 2012)

In my NIC cages I used dowels to support the levels. I had them set up that way for a good 2 years before I moved Timmy in to my new house where my room is smaller and he's back in a smaller cage with more time to roam. 

You can see pictures of the dowels in the first post of my current blog.
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=58576&forum_id=6&page=1


----------



## hokankai (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's what I did!


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 9, 2012)

My rabbits have a shelf that runs the length of their cages. It is attached on 3 sides with zip ties. It is also zip tied to the devidor in their cage. When they are fully bonded I plan on leaving just the 1 pannel as support for the shelf. As it currently stands it is VERY sturdy. As I am typing this I saw Shiny Things go all crazy on it. If it were not sturdy what she did would have made it come undone. If you want extra support you could get some wooden dowls, drill a couple of holes in each (one at each end) and then run a zip tie through the holes and zip tie the dowl to the cage under the shelf. I have actually thought about using a piece of PVC pipe as a shelf support (we have tones of it laying around). I am not sure if that is safe for the bunnies though. 

Please post pictures when you are done


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 10, 2012)

you don't even need to drill holes in the dowels, just run them under the shelf and zip-tie them to it and you're GTG - that's what I did with mine


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Oct 10, 2012)

i just used wooden dowels and a large wood shelf its about 3ft by 3ft that way i saved on the nic grids the wooden dowls support the wood shelf and im able to remove the shelf for easy cleaning.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hmm.. So everyone used dowels. Is there a way i can still use them even though i ziptied the levels already? Would pics help you guys imagine it better?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 10, 2012)

Where can I buy dowels, and how much are they? I think i want to use them so i can expand my levels!


----------



## Samara (Oct 10, 2012)

Home Depot, Lowes or any type of store like that. You can buy them in a lot of different sizes, they range from less than a dollar to 4 dollars. You can add them after the shelves are on in place, just slide them underneath and zip-tie them if you want to, into place.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 10, 2012)

:yeahthat:

I added mine after the shelves were built with no problem - just slide them through the condo walls in the grid openings directly below the shelves, then put a ziptie around the dowel + through one bar on the underside of the shelf and pull it snug - do one on each end of the dowel. if you do it the length of the shelf rather than the width and the shelf doesn't go all the way across the cage, then you'll want to do three - one on each end of the dowel (where it meets the walls) plus one where the shelf stops, like so (I did this 'cause I didn't have a way to cut the dowel so that it could go width-wise):








the dowels at home depot were just the right size to span a 3-grid width without needing to be cut. I recommend the round ones over the square ones - I used a square one when attempting a ramp made from grids (which I ended up deciding against) and found that the square ones don't zip-tie as snugly to the grid 'cause of the corners.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, now i see!  Thanks Jennifer and Samara!


----------



## grasspack (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't want to steal this thread, but I have a question about the levels also. I didn't want to start another thread with the same title. 

I just built my NIC cage and plan on putting the shelves in it this weekend. I have the dowels to sit the plywood on. Do you just sit the wood on the dowels? Is it tippy if they jump on it. Just worried if they were to kinda miss the jump that the shelf would fall.

Thanks


----------



## JBun (Oct 12, 2012)

grasspack wrote:


> I just built my NIC cage and plan on putting the shelves in it this weekend. I have the dowels to sit the plywood on. Do you just sit the wood on the dowels? Is it tippy if they jump on it. Just worried if they were to kinda miss the jump that the shelf would fall.
> 
> Thanks



Do you have a drill? If you do you can drill holes along the edge of the plywood and ziptie it to the cage. How thick is your plywood?


----------



## grasspack (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello,

Great idea...thanks....I think the plywood is 1/4 inch. 

Yes, I have a drill and even kinda know how to use it 

Alice


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi no problem about the thread  
I used wood for my levels, and then I'm going to put tile over it


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 12, 2012)

I would put the wood on top of some pannels that are zip tied to the cage.


----------



## Troller (Oct 12, 2012)

I used both dowels below and peg board above to stabilize my 2nd floor. Its sturdy enough to support me when I lean against it, and I'm 300lbs. I used different size dowels, the skinnier ones for sides zip tied and a one inch one running six ft across that just fit in between the NIC grid that basically free floats.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, I used panels and then put wood on top


----------



## grasspack (Oct 13, 2012)

Great idea and I bought an extra box of panels so that should work great. Three days and counting till she comes home. My husband and kids think I am nuts. I built her cage and my husband asked me if I was going to put a goat in there as it is way to big for a bunny. I told him no such thing!!!!

Alice


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 14, 2012)

I totally agree about no such thing as too much space! my bunns have more space for their size than I do for mine - they have their own room


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hhaha cute!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 14, 2012)

*grasspack wrote: *


> Great idea and I bought an extra box of panels so that should work great. Three days and counting till she comes home. My husband and kids think I am nuts. I built her cage and my husband asked me if I was going to put a goat in there as it is way to big for a bunny. I told him no such thing!!!!
> 
> Alice


Any photos??


----------



## grasspack (Oct 14, 2012)

No photos yet as I am waiting for the finished product...but I have a feeling it will always be a work in progress. I am still trying to decide what to put on the bottom for flooring. I have really wide pine floors through out the house, so I need to protect them from any bunny pee Am going looking tomorrow for ideas.

Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions. Hubby finished the shelf for me today so it almost ready.

Alice


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 15, 2012)

A length of 2x2 (or was it 1x1) can also work. Whatever size fits through a square on the grid. Those are usually much cheaper than a round dowel.


----------

